# Bulk Supplements - List of Sources



## TheLupinator (Oct 25, 2014)

Most of the supplements out there today use the buckshot approach, hitting you with a laundry list of ingredients; half of which are useless and all of which are apart of a proprietary blend, so good luck knowing if you're getting an adequate amount. As of late I've been using various pure/bulk supplement sites that provide *pure ingredients* for a *fraction of the price*. These supplements are generally unflavored, add them to your protein shake and you're good. Here's a list of sites I've used and some of the supps I've used them for:



*Bulk Supplements*
http://www.bulksupplements.com/
L-Citrulline DL-Malate (2:1) Powder
L-Leucine Powder

*Hard Rhino*
http://www.hardrhino.com/
Agmatine Sulphate (Available in powder and capsules)


*True Nutrition*
http://www.truenutrition.com/
They offer every kind of protein imaginable
You can build your own custom protein blend
Just ordered their US Milk Protein (80% casein & 20% Whey) - less than $10/lb - best price I've seen for slow digesting/casein based protein


*Nutraplanet*
http://www.nutraplanet.com/

*Nutrabio*
http://www.nutrabio.com/?gclid=CjwK...peMJlKlUYgzB32-SwbGbRmS1kkneGSs-e0RoC4zLw_wcB


Feel free to post up any other good sites for cheap supplements and I'll add em to the list


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 25, 2014)

75 bucks for 10lbs of whey? That's a ****ing steal. Good post bro.
Down here the 5 lbs tubs are like 80bucks.

Have used hard Rhino before. Got like a years worth of creatine (at 5mg/day) for like maybe 50 bucks? Had to buy a mg scale though...doesn't come with a scoop. Have to use your own/buy one.


----------



## babyhulk (Oct 25, 2014)

Powdercity.com is really similar to hard rhino. Great post!!!


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 25, 2014)

Should be a sticky....


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Handy post.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Oct 25, 2014)

I was going to make a post about this actually. I was curious if these bulk supplement places are reliable. like if you order creatine your going to get creatine not just some powder..


----------



## Azog (Oct 25, 2014)

True Nutrition is awesome. My go to protein. For some reason their cold filtration iso whey is the only whey that doesn't put any water weight on my mid section or give me gas.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 25, 2014)

I also have used true nutrition protein. You better know what you're doing when putting you're own mix together or you'll end up tasting some saw dust tasting protein powder. Haha! They're shipping hurts a little bit though but a very quality site.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nutra planet.  

They have there own brand name.......it's very cheap


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 25, 2014)

This is NOT a source board!!!


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice, great post.
I like universal's products for the price. I just bought 10lbs for 60 and 4 new shakers, with delivery, came to 80 bucks. That was from fitnessone.
I'll have to check out some of these sites. 2.5lbs, barley lasts us a week in this house.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 22, 2014)

This still hasn't been stickied?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 22, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> This still hasn't been stickied?



You're sticky...Like Onyx

But seriously, can someone show me something that is equivalent or better than what I'm taking now and costs are not prohibitive? It seems that every time Ive looked at making my own blend out of what I take normally, it just doesn't add up. Plus I need it to taste GOOD!!! I don't want to waste $50-75 on sawdust like Seek lol.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 20, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> This still hasn't been stickied?



That's what I'm saying homie..


Lots of places running Holiday specials... nothing shows how much you care more than subliminally messaging how much they need to improve their appearance by gifting some bulk supplements... Merry Christmas *You're getting chubby*


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 20, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> You're sticky...Like Onyx
> 
> But seriously, can someone show me something that is equivalent or better than what I'm taking now and costs are not prohibitive? It seems that every time Ive looked at making my own blend out of what I take normally, it just doesn't add up. Plus I need it to taste GOOD!!! I don't want to waste $50-75 on sawdust like Seek lol.




What do you take right now? My stack is BCAA + added Leucine + Citrulline Malate, pre-workout (cardio and lifting) and again post (only when lifting). when I come off in jan/feb I will be adding creatine mono. and pre-workout stims are just ephedrine and caffeine.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 20, 2014)

Try Nutrabio too.  Pure powder with no additives, colors, persevatives or any other shit.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 20, 2014)

The NAC from bulk supplements is by far the worst smelling and tasting shit on earth. Good value tho lol


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 20, 2014)

gymrat827 said:


> Nutra planet.
> 
> They have there own brand name.......it's very cheap






AlphaD said:


> Try Nutrabio too.  Pure powder with no additives, comors, persevatives or any other shit.




Added to list


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2014)

im gonna need to stock up on some of this shit


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 20, 2014)

Nutrabio is my go to, can get
Good cheap aminos and don't have to buy 10lb at a time


----------

